# Possible buy of a 674 with loader



## acblair801 (Apr 8, 2013)

Im looking at purchasing a tractor with a loader to do a fair amount of digging and want a tractor with some weight. Found a International 674 with a Dunham loader on it close to me. Tractor has around 4000 hrs on it and the owner is asking $5850. I have a large area of unbroken soil I need to did out and level off plus I'd like a tractor that will lift more than 1000lbs like all the compacts I've used. Hoping for some insight from some one who knows about these types of tractors if that is a fair price and what I may want to look at on the tractor. Thank you in advance for any insight. Adam.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Problem areas migt be :-

Torque amplifier if fitted. But easily repairable.

Brake problems, common but easily fixed!!

Front axle assy wear in steering linkages, again easily repaired with new bushes etc!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a 574, which is the 674's little brother. We used it for loader work for over 30 years and it worked great. Keep an eye on the front end if you have the swept back axle. Ours broke a few axle tubes over the years. The newest replacements are much heavier than the old and haven't broken since. If you are planning on lifting a lot of dirt and other heavy stuff, you might want to get a counterweight for the rear three point hitch. We used to put our grader blade on the back to keep the weight balanced better for traction when digging. You don't need much, but it does help (and would with any brand or model tractor you use). I love the shuttle shift for loader work as it makes swapping between forward and reverse a breeze.


----------



## acblair801 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you guys. Just hoping it will last me a long time. Won't be used everyday but when I dig into something I want to get it done and fear a small compact won't be fast. Also I ever need to sell I want something I can get my money back out of.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

You will find it should serve you well. 

Do you need a service manual, i sell PDF copies of the genuine IH manuals, drop me a PM with your e mail address for further details!!


----------

